# New to the forum, not the game :P



## BigRoomy (Dec 9, 2014)

Greetings, friends!

I've always lurked around ironmag forums over the years, but I finally decided to create a profile and join the community. 

For those that care, here are some general facts about me: 

I'm a 6'1", 260-270lbs 26-year old male who has been training for over a decade. I've trained as a bodybuilder and as a powerlifter and have a very strong understanding of both, as well as nutrition. My academic background is in the biological sciences and humanities, with an emphasis on endocrinology qua metabolic syndrome. That being said, I've always dreamt of competing, but was reluctant to use anything until I was older and wiser. I would like to compete sometime in 2015 or 2016, and as such, I decided to use AAS, peptides, insulin, and etc. 

I'm currently 4 weeks away from finishing my first 8 week cycle which is the 1st part of a much larger/longer cycle. The purpose of me running shorter cycles, even though they're back-to-back, is twofold: 1) because I want to familiarize myself with every compound over a manageable timeframe and 2)to keep potential side-effects manageable. That being said, my first cycle is pretty advanced.The strength gains have been unbelievable. I can finally notice some physical changes, too, but visible physical change always comes AFTER and much SLOWER than strength gains. 
Anyhow, here is my cycle:

Week 1-8
Test E 900mg
Tren E 300mg
Letro 1.25mg ED the first week, then 1.25mg EOD
Novolin-R Insulin 1IU/10g of carbs 30-45minutes before eating or Novolog 1IU/10g of carbs 10-15 minutes before eating
5-10IU pre-workout with a protein/carb shake
Levemir Detemir Insulin 10IU 2 hours before bed
Metformin 850mg x 2


So far the cycle has been good except the increased hostility and aggression, night sweats, vivid dreams, and poor quality of sleep. Also, no gyno. No hypos from the insulin use, especially with the Novolin-R which is MUCH LESS slower than the Novolog or Insulin Aspart. Meal frequency is about every 3 hours, and consists of 50-100 grams of carbs and 20-50 grams of protein. I generally like to eat smaller meals because of the potential weight gain due to insulin use. 

The next part of the cycle is scheduled to run 10 weeks and it will look like this:
Test E 750mg
Bold 500mg
EQ 600-900 (I've read mixed reviews about this lab, so I purchased 30mL just in case its underdosed)
Letro 2.50mg EOD or Exemestane or Anastrozole
Cabaser or Dostinex will be on-hand in case there are progesterone issues.
Novolin-R Insulin 1IU/10g of carbs or Novolog 1IU/10g of carbs. 5-10IU pre-workout 
Levemir Detemir Insulin 10IU 2 hours before bed
Metformin 850mg x 2

Well, that's it for me, fellas! Don't be too rough on me, I'm a very delicate flower lmao!


----------



## sixsix250 (Dec 9, 2014)

Welcome aboard


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Dec 9, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Dath (Dec 9, 2014)

Welcome to IRONMAG !


Delicate flower my ass haha...
look forward to seeing you in the forums


----------



## brazey (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## Conceal30 (Dec 10, 2014)

welcome


----------



## blergs. (Dec 10, 2014)

awesome man! keep up the hard work! Welcome to the forum buddy!


----------



## BigRoomy (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks all!


----------



## jas101 (Dec 10, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Nice intro.


----------



## evolutionpep (Jan 13, 2015)

Welcome!


----------

